# Just wondering



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Anyone here doodle? If so, post some pictures of your drawings. I'm working on one right now, I'll post it when I'm done. Warning, my doodles are the most random things you've ever seen


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my pictures are very busy and hard to photograph but here's one I did today.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow, I scribble on paper a bit, if I'm bored, but that looks like it should be the cover for a Pink Floyd album or something. Very nice.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

It looks more like something you`d find on the walls of a cave. Very interesting.


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

did you take a trip for this pic? lol, looks like some old pics my friends and i would work on. one would start it and each one of us would randomly add throughout the week. trippy stuff


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

^^^ ill second that


but it looks puuuurrty saweeeeet


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

nope, took me a few hours and boredom. I'm still improving it. I don't like the symetrical design under the fist and I'm adding smaller details. Thanx for all the comments. Does anyone else want to post a pic?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea i doodle a little bit, i did this one with an ink pen, the plastic thing at the end of your shoe lace, and then my cat peed on it. thats what yellow and blue is.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Dang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> and then my cat peed on it.


HAHAHAH!!!! Now thats what I call multi-media artwork!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

goodie said:


> HAHAHAH!!!! Now thats what I call multi-media artwork!


its really weird, the whole hankercheif was black and grey, but when the cat used it for a toilet, some of the black turned blue, and the yellow showed up too. i wanted to wash it, to try to get the pee out, but i was worried it would either run or wash the ink out completly.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I want to do some more "real" black and white pencil stuff(I can't work with ink). I want to enter a school black and white drawing contest and my "trippy" stuff my not be my best entry.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Well after seeing some of the others I'm embarassed to post this but here it goes...


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

tiger, dont be embarrased, thats awesome, animals are super hard to draw,and you did great,


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks levelD, by the way the cat pee gives your drawing character. I think it's awesome, and yours is really good too fishboy.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Picture w/ more details








I want to go fishing, so I drew this. I drew it pretty quick, that’s why it sux


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice pics guys, you've both got some talent  And fishboy i wanna go fishing too...where do you go? Ever been up to Green Lane Park?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

no freaks, i go to a stream down the street to go fishing. By mid spring it'll be full of large trout and all kinds of panfish but for now it's nothing special


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lucky you!! There is a place about 10 mins from here which is where we spend most of our time. Lost of sunnys and catfish. Sorry for throwing your thread off topic


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i LOOOOOVEEE fishin, thats a good topic to be thrown off too, there is a lake across the street (about 5 acres) that my brothers and i "sneak" over too, no one ever goes down there except to cut the grass, so its just packed with fishes, large and small mouth, huge cat fish, and lots and lots of brim. if you catch them at the right part of the day, you cant keep a hook in the water.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

wow baby, your awesome. you do those from memory, or with a reference?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Dang! There are alot of talented people on this site! This thread has been a joy to scroll through! You are all very talented people! Keep posting! I have really enjoyed all your artwork!  

Kathy


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree Kathy! nice drawings everyone!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i think baby is using references for 1, 4, and 5, maybe 6 . If you want to talk about fishing then dig up my post on it. Just search fishing in the water hole


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i got a bunch more i want to post, but no scanner, only way is to take a picture of a picture, and that isnt doing anything justice....


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

OK, I'm diggin everyone stuff, so i had to dig a few of mine out too. 

I did this when I was in high school. Something about this little guy is creepy yet unthreatening.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

This one is about a year later. Over the years I've done quite a few simple drawings/paintings with this guy, blueball/moon and animals. Its not something that I would think much about as I would do them. Just get a background that I liked then just go go go..


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Before I was even into fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice guys


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

This one I really have second thoughts about showing. Its not finished and never will be. To be honest I don't even like to have it around. Started out normal, do background then go go go... Started to take on the city skyline at dusk/night. Noticed that the building at far right kinda seemed like it could be where the Statue of Liberty could be. I didnt care for that, so I stopped and decided that I would restart once I felt a direction to go with it again. Nothing ever came to me so I forgot about it. The thing that freeks me out is that I started it about 3 months before 9/11. I know its just coincidence. I don't want to upset anyone, so if someone wants it removed pm me and I'll do it pronto.


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

nice! i guess i am quite good at drawing, got 2nd highest in class for art... i would like to show you but, i dont know how... hehe


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> I love that last one, goodie. How someone can find it offensive is beyond me.
> I like the little geisha looking person (no offense meant at all) he/she/it looks tight =)


Thanks 

Well ya know, it can be a sensitive subject for people. I didn't think of it as offensive, just how some images and stories can bring back alot of emotions. I didn't know anyone that was there, so I feel a bit disconnected. As opposed to someone that lost someone and/or was there. 

The real thing that bothers me about the picture was that once I realized that it reminded me of NY I thought about putting the towers in, but I didn't.

Never thought of it looking like a geisha, but it does .

Oh,yeah I almost forgot. You have some skills Baby Baby!!


----------

